# I'm just so sad...



## UndecidedinATX (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm sad that I didn't demand better love when we met, I'm sad that I didn't value myself as I should have then, I'm sad that my picker was broken so long ago, I'm sad that we couldn't make it work, I'm sad that my son won't grow up with his mom and dad in the same house, I'm just sad. 

If this isn't the right place for this thread, sorry. 

That is all.


----------



## soulconnection (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh man, I feel ya!!! :...( 

With everything you posted! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

I hear you too.

I was a mess when I met my wife. I had very little self-esteem. I told her all my Krap and she stayed. I felt lucky that somebody seemed to care about me. 21 years later, I feels sad as well. I've accepted so little for so long. Now all I see are roadblocks, anger, silence, sadness.


----------



## NWCooper (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm sorry you are so sad, it's hard to go through this.

Go to Rudy's or Maudie's and have a little pick me up! Good food never hurts and is ALWAYS a good idea.. You can't be all the way sad with a good mouthful of TexMex.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

It never too late to rewrite your future, I'm sorry you are sad. I wish you many years of happiness to replace your sadness.


----------



## UndecidedinATX (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you all for just hearing (reading) me.

Trickster I hear ya. I was so broken when we met, and he seemed to accept me for me, when so many others hadn't. But really it was me that didn't accept me for me, and that was the problem. 

I have to sit with that now, but it isn't just me impacted by this anymore, it is my son, and truly I am the saddest for him. He is such a happy kid, and he has no idea what is coming.


----------

